# Scheppach DMT450 spindle



## Simon M (22 Jul 2008)

Has anybody had any problems with chucks 'wobbling' on this lathe? (mine is the M33 version). I've tried a Sorby Patriot and a Record Supernova 2, and neither ran true.


----------



## boysie39 (22 Jul 2008)

Hiya Simon, you are on to my pet hate subject now. I have the Scheppach 1100 dms. and have nothing but trouble since I got it, My supplier who is 85mls. away from me has all kinds of chucks which run perfectly on these machines, except the Patriot, or the Supernova2 which I have. Scheppach have there own chuck which I sent back very small and I dont know how many pieces. My chucks wont screw up to the full lenght so I got some different thickness spacers made and it has made a slight Improvment . But supplier seems to think if there chuck fits thats that. Surly you and I havent bought the only two Patriots and Supernovas that drink! Or is it that Scheppach have a drink problem. I dont know what you can do over there in the UK my supplier will not except there is a problem, He wants me to bring up the lathe and he will show me their chuck working.Look fwd. to how you get on Regards Boysie


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2008)

Do Scheppach provide exact dimensions for the lathe spindle nose?

Thread size, length. Alignment collar diameter and length etc.

If you have a properly specified spindle nose then it should be possible to get a chuck insert to locate correctly.

If however the lathe spindle nose is not one of the accepted 'Standard' sizes then getting a chuck to align correctly is going to be difficult.

Check against these dimensions


----------



## Simon M (1 Aug 2008)

Thanks for your replies - as far as spindle sizes go mine is M33 x 3.5 which necessitates a dedicated body for both the Patriot and the Supernova 2, as inserts would be too thin. I looked very carefully at the shoulder on the spindle, and there was the tiniest gap visible as the chuck was rotated by hand. In desperation I made a fibre washer and tightened the chuck up against that - incredibly it now runs smoothly.


----------



## dickm (2 Aug 2008)

Sounds as if the person who cut the thread on your chuck did not allow for "spring" in the cutting tool, so that the thread is very slightly tapered away from the head. (Have just had this problem in recutting my chucks from Tyme Avon thread to Mystro) 
If you can get hold of a HSS internal screwcutting lathe tool, then you may be able to use it by hand to relieve the outer bit of the chuck thread enough to get the chuck to snug up to the shoulder of the lathe nose. Ideally, you need an internal thread chaser, but finding one of the appropriate pitch is likely to be tricky and expensive. If you do get a lathe tool, remember that metric threads have a very slightly different included angle, so look for a metric tool if possible.


----------

